# When Warp Drive arrives, it will be an EV



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks like NASA is taking Warp Drive seriously. Strange to think they may be solar-powered; in all the SciFi movies ships have always required some kind of "fuel" which is imagined to require impossible energy densities.

What if Warp Drive only requires 4 AA batteries?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know where the faster than light part came in (lol fox). But solar sails exist and have demonstrated acceleration. I kind of "intuitively" think reflecting the photons of a broad spectrum would result in far more efficiency than absorbing specific frequencies of them and converting them.

http://www.space.com/25800-ikaros-solar-sail.html

So, I'm not too excited, except about investor monies. But this isn't "warp drive" as in warping space time around your vessel to avoid relativity effects.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

dcb said:


> I don't know where the faster than light part came in ...


This isn't the Chit Chat forum. If you simply want to bash some news outlets rather than actually watch the video then do so in the correct forum.

Thanks.

For those who may actually watch it, the NASA official explains in the video that they believe this new electromagnetic effect may result in the ability to travel FTL.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

It is neither warp drive, or even remotely close to FTL, nor demonstratably better than existing (non electric) solutions.

"When Warp Drive arrives, it will be an EV"

This isn't "chatting", it is a correction.

no-nasa-did-not-accidentally-invent-warp-drive/


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice try at dodging, but it does not qualify as a correction since he only said it "MAY" lead to FTL. Nor were you originally addressing the content, but simply bashing the media. So, your attempt to change the subject is yet another effort best reserved for the ChitChat forum.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

nice try at BSing, you wrote:
""When Warp Drive arrives, it will be an EV"

completely unsubstantiated. Not news, pure hype, not even peer reviewed. Read the forbes link.

Then you chatter on about AA batteries, like the chat rules you wish to invoke don't apply to you for some bizzare reason.


----------

